# New 2004 Outback 25RS-S



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

We took delivery of our new 2004 Outback 25RS-S last week. Ours did not have the oven either as others mentioned. However the space that leaves is great for storage! Delivery from the dealer went OK, thanks to this forum and the info from others. Thanks!

We are cleaning the interior and stowing our gear, getting ready for Memorial Day weekend shake down cruise.

Michael


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats and have fun stocking the new baby!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Michael, enjoy that first trip.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Good to have another 25RS-S member aboard... congrats!! Let us know how the I6 engine does pulling the trailer for you.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Michael!!

We also have a 2004 25RSS. It's great! 
Keep us updated on mods, etc......

You can learn a lot from this "family".


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats and Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy sunny


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

Congradulations Michael, Enjoy!!!

Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhh. New trailer excitement! You gotta love it! Enjoy your new toy!


----------

